# Sticky  Betta Forum-Specific Rules...Please Read Before Posting



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc.

We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help keep www.bettafish.com a friendly place that is welcoming and respectful of differing opinions. Please keep them in mind when posting.

NOTE: Revisions of April 24, 2018, include the prohibition of posting photos, videos or directions on how to perform surgical procedures. This includes trimming fins, removing tumours, cysts, etc.

Threads more than a year old are not to be resurrected and will be closed. Instead, start your own thread and hyperlink the old one.

Thanks,
The www.bettafish.com Team

*1. Members are permitted one (1) account per person.*
Multiple user names are not permitted and may result in the banning of both the user names and/or IP addresses.

*2. Keep your signatures reasonable.*
So as not to be distracting, signatures are limited to a height of 75 pixels or .75 inches deep with a type no larger than #4. External links outside of www.bettafish.com are not permitted in signatures. Members are provided with a _WWW_(homepage) button in their profile for external links.

*3. Let the Moderators do the moderating.*
Please report any inappropriate posts or unsavoury member behaviour using the report feature rather than discuss it in active threads. You may also PM a Moderator to discuss concerns.

*4. Do not second-guess or otherwise undermine Moderators on the open forum.*
Moderators actions are the result of careful deliberation by at least one Moderator and often the entire team. If you disagree with the way an issue was handled, please PM a Moderator so that we can explore your concerns.

*5. Be nice.*
If you can't be nice, be civil. If you can't be civil, please don't post. Yelling (use of all capital letters in posts) is prohibited unless used in moderation for emphasis. Additionally, bad language, cursing and implied cursing (substituting a letter or two in an obvious curse word) are prohibited.

*6. Private messaging.*
Do not use the www.bettafish.com private messaging and email systems to threaten, harass, advertise, solicit or otherwise annoy another member. The purpose of the Forum is to educate the membership as a whole. Members should neither solicit nor respond to requests for private instruction.

*7. Keep your posts substantive.*
We ask that members avoid posting when they have nothing of substance to contribute to a thread. This would include one-word posts such as "cool", "pretty", "nice", "cute", etc. or posts that consist only of a smiley. Instead, use the “Like” button.

*8. Keep threads on topic.*
Please keep the original poster's purpose for starting a thread in mind when posting in it. Creating new threads, or posts within existing threads, that are blatantly off-topic or serve no legitimate purpose ("Spam") is prohibited and will be deleted.

_Given the often urgent nature of the Diseases and Emergencies sub-forum, stricter moderation guidelines are being enforced. When you reply, please bear in mind that owners who post there are often in stressful situations and in need of targeted assistance. As such, posts that do not contribute to resolving the problem will be subject to moderation including but not limited to deletion or migration without notice._

*9. Posting and claiming the work of another as your own work is strictly prohibited.*
A source must be provided for all copied or quoted material or, if the source is unknown, please indicate that the material is derived from an unknown source.

*10. Inappropriate subject matter.*
Bettafish.com is a family-friendly forum with many young members. Posts about Betta fighting, animal cruelty, illicit drug use, pornography, violence, suicide etc., or instructions for surgical procedures are not allowed and will be removed. Posting content of a political or religious nature, regardless of origin, is also prohibited.

*11. Duplicate threads or posts will be removed.*
Do not post the same question in multiple places. If you feel you have posted a thread in the wrong section contact a Moderator and ask that it be moved.

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update it. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed and the new posts removed. Please do not respond to posts more than a year old. Also, use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.

*13. Promoting other social networks is prohibited.*
Because a lot of effort has gone into cultivating and maintaining this community, we ask that you not link to or otherwise promote other forums, Facebook groups, blogs or other social networks here. Links to informational, scientific and image hosting sites are permitted. We reserve the right to restrict, remove or prohibit links that we deem inappropriate on a case-by-case basis, at the discretion of our staff.

*14. Do not solicit donations.*
Please do not ask for free donations of money, fish or equipment from other members.

*15. Unauthorized Advertisements.*
Creating new threads, or posts within existing threads, with the intent to seek financial or political gain is prohibited. Members of less than six months must contact a Moderator for permission before offering free equipment or fish.

*Your fish, your responsibility.*
When seeking help be thorough as members give advice based on the information _you_ provide. While we have many knowledgeable fish keepers here, please remember that members' opinions are their own and that it is up to you to determine the best course of action for your fish. We are not responsible for any consequences resulting from following the advice you receive here.

Please note that our rules are subject to change without notice as we deem appropriate in order to maintain the community.·

*RULE ENFORCEMENT POLICY:

First offence:* The member will receive a written explanation of the violation. When appropriate, the member may be given the opportunity to correct the violation.

*Second offence:* The member receives formal warning point(s). He or she may be temporarily prohibited from accessing the forum.

*Third offence/additional offences.* The member may:

o, Receive additional warning points.
o, Have their membership temporarily suspended for a period of time deemed appropriate by the forum staff.
o, Become permanently banned from taking part in the community.
o Other disciplinary measures are determined arbitrarily by the forum staff.

Please help us out by following the rules so that we can all enjoy sharing our passion for Betta fish together here at www.bettafish.com.

While the administrators and moderators of this forum will attempt to remove or edit any generally objectionable material as quickly as possible, it is impossible to review every message. Therefore you acknowledge that all posts made to these forums express the views and opinions of the author and not the administrators, moderators or webmaster (except for posts by these people) and hence will not be held liable.

You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually oriented or any other material that may violate any applicable laws. Doing so may lead to you being immediately temporarily or permanently banned (and your service provider being informed). The IP address of all posts is recorded to aid in enforcing these conditions. You agree that the webmaster, administrator and moderators of this forum have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should they see fit. As a user, you agree to any information you have entered above being stored in a database. While this information will not be disclosed to any third party without your consent the webmaster, administrator and moderators cannot be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised.


----------

